# What instruments do you hate and why?



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've read a lot of negative things on here about the harpsichord (and of course the viola) and was wondering why that is. Are their particular instruments that you can't stand listening to? Is this just a matter of not taking to it or is there a more specific reason to it? I'm rather curious to what instruments make people run for the hills when they hear them.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

My least favorite instrument is the laptop! It may not exactly be relevant to classical music lol, but I saw a band on T.V. the other night and one of the band members was jamming away on his laptop....I couldn't help but think how ridiculous he looked!

Now in terms of more tangible instruments, I'd probably say the tuba. I don't necessarily hate it because it does indeed have a place and is used very effectively in a lot of music, but in general I'm just not very fond at all of the sound of it.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This makes me wonder if there are Tuba concertos...

Huh! Vaughn Williams has a tuba concerto. I gotta check that out.

Concerto for laptop!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL! That, sir, was awesome


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I like all instruments, including the laptop, and the vacuum cleaner and the microwave.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

The microwave is particularly one of my favorite instruments. You should hear my newly composed piece _The Popcorn Concerto_ for microwave and bag of popcorn.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I hate it when kids play soprano recorders with their nose.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

The triangle, especially in late romantic music. I don't particularly hate the sound of it, but the way that it's often overused and saturated in compositions.

A prime example of this is the well-known "Gallop Infernal" by Offenbach:






The cymbals are annoying as hell too.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There are a lot of harsh and "interesting" sounding clavichords and harpsichords in circulation these days. They are very difficult to make, and sometimes don't come out quite the way the builder intended. I've met some clavichord builders who seem to think the weirder and harsher, the better and more authentic. Personally, I think its better when it has a rounder and more resonant tone, and I think most people would agree with me. Some piano snobs think even the nice clavichords are ridiculous. I think they are cool and named myself after them because of the portability of the smaller ones. I have yet to meet my ideal clavichord both highly portable and resonant and round sounding with a range up to a high G and down to 2 octaves below middle C atleast, but the current one I use is the best I've ever played on.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, I can't stand bagpipes (though Laurie Anderson uses them rather drolly on the track _Sweaters _on _Big science_).


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'll second Jeremy with bagpipes. If they could eliminate the drone, they'd possibly be OK. Of course there's one of my favorite musical jokes. 

Why do pipers march?
To get away from the noise.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I love the bagpipes! You do not know what you're missing. The drone is the best part...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Speaking of Bagpipes, does anyone know what the instrument in this piece is?
http://mp3sale.ru/track.php?ms_trackid=99033

I used to think they were bagpipes but now that my ear is a little sharper I dont think so anymore. Whatever it is it's freakin awesome.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

violadude said:


> Speaking of Bagpipes, does anyone know what the instrument in this piece is?
> http://mp3sale.ru/track.php?ms_trackid=99033
> 
> I used to think they were bagpipes but now that my ear is a little sharper I dont think so anymore. Whatever it is it's freakin awesome.


It sounds like Northumbrian pipes to me, but David Lamb, the composer, seems to have a thing about Sweden, so it could be a Swedish version. Anyway, here are Northumbrian pipes:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> It sounds like Northumbrian pipes to me, but David Lamb, the composer, seems to have a thing about Sweden, so it could be a Swedish version. Anyway, here are Northumbrian pipes:


Hm maybe. It might just be the recording, but those instruments in the video sound like they have a more hollow, rounder tone to them than the one in the music clip.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate the accordion! (don't confuse it with the _bandoneon_, which is used in tango music, and has a completely different sound and technique)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Accordion is amazing...


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't hate any instrument... And I love the harpsichord.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wise man....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Speaking of Bagpipes, does anyone know what the instrument in this piece is?
> http://mp3sale.ru/track.php?ms_trackid=99033
> 
> I used to think they were bagpipes but now that my ear is a little sharper I dont think so anymore. Whatever it is it's freakin awesome.


It's just thirty seconds, but I hear only a single line double-reed instrument, with part of the 'cleverness' to make us think 'pipes' being the strings taking the drone role, including the 'filling of the bag' sound at the start.

I think it is the North African Rhaita, an early double reed similar looking to the Medieval Shawm (or a shawm, for that matter).


----------



## jalex (Aug 21, 2011)

Recorders, period flutes (I don't blame Mozart for hating the flute, they were horrid things in his day), harpsichords (which I used to like but recently have come to detest, especially in fast music), saxophones.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Well, I can't stand bagpipes (though Laurie Anderson uses them rather drolly on the track _Sweaters _on _Big science_).


bagpipes are great


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

More than a little, I can barely tolerate electric guitar. (I like fretted six-string acoustic guitar)

I agree with no counterarguments the electric guitar is nearly as expressive as the human voice (because one can bend notes?) its a simpler matter than that, a tic - I just hate that timbre, even reduced or filtered to a point where it is almost no longer recognizable as a guitar; something literally fundamental about that timbre rubs the wrong way, that's all.

I love, quietly played and subtly played, the fretless electric bass.... go figure.

And the Organ, just about any generation, and 99.999 percent of the music played on it - this is no 'bugbear deal' from a reaction against 'church' - as my family are five generations from having signed up for 'anything.' - a gasping constantly out-of-tune non-breather, both repertoire and player have to be remarkable for me to tune in at all.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Guitar isn't a true, serious, instrument, I hate it !


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Praeludium said:


> Guitar isn't a true, serious, instrument, I hate it !


uuuh What?


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I hate :

its small dynamic range (don't expect thunderous forte. A tremendous guitar fortissimo would a piano's mezzo piano), 
the almost inexistent repertoire from 1750 to 1950 (there's Sor, some Giuliani, a bit of Matiegka, and some of the compositions Segovia commissioned, which are good but IMO not absolute masterworks, and are overplayed),
the ridiculous difficulty to get something clear and clean (and let's not talk about having a powerful enough and beautiful sound),
the nails ,
and finally, the fact that the pieces great composers wrote (mostly after 1950) are often of a stratospheric difficulty.

The fact that it wasn't considered serious a long time has resulted in a big gape in the guitar repertoire, and I must say a big gape in the guitarists' level in general haha 

But it's still a very special instrument. I just hate it because you've to practice being 100% concentrated 6 hours a day to play a piece which is 5 minutes long and that any advanced pianist could sight read D: And because I love thunderous fortissimos.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

PetrB said:


> It's just thirty seconds, but I hear only a single line double-reed instrument, with part of the 'cleverness' to make us think 'pipes' being the strings taking the drone role, including the 'filling of the bag' sound at the start.
> 
> I think it is the North African Rhaita, an early double reed similar looking to the Medieval Shawm (or a shawm, for that matter).


That's the same thing I thought when I heard it, but I'm not an expert on reed instruments.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

PetrB said:


> More than a little, I can barely tolerate electric guitar. (I like fretted six-string acoustic guitar)
> 
> I agree with no counterarguments the electric guitar is nearly as expressive as the human voice (because one can bend notes?) its a simpler matter than that, a tic - I just hate that timbre, even reduced or filtered to a point where it is almost no longer recognizable as a guitar; something literally fundamental about that timbre rubs the wrong way, that's all.
> 
> I love, quietly played and subtly played, the fretless electric bass.... go figure.


There's worlds of difference between the timbre of a telecaster using the bridge pick up through a twin reverb and a double humbucker Jackson Soloist through an overdriven JCM 900 via some phasers/flangers/chorus pedal (or even a Moogerfooger).

Here's a track that features a clean sound, a palm muted rhythm sound and a lovely creamy distorted harmonized sound. Are you telling me you don't like the timbre of any of these?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Honestly don't think that is going to convince him :lol:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Praeludium said:


> the nails ,


:lol:
i know


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Honestly don't think that is going to convince him :lol:


What will? Some Bill Orcutt?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Accordion is amazing...


I agree, anyone that doesn't like the Accordion should listen to Richard Galliano. 
He's mainly jazz and doesn't usually do classical, but just listen to this-


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ugh, the accordion is so gorgeous. Both of those two pieces above are what I call BEAUTIFUL. However Argus, you should know better than to think you will convert someone on here :lol: One day...


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

No matter what the program says, everytime I go to a classical music concert they play the same concerto for candy wrapper and phlegm in E-flat major. Very annoying.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Aha, that is entirely true!


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Theremin anyone?

(I don't hate it...but let's go there!)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I don't even dislike any instrument, let alone _hate_ one.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Not a fan of the tuba. Sounds like something else.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I hear the tuba sounds like Mozart.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the vuvuzela.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

yes, i can't tell i hate it, but tuba is not an instrument that i like particularly.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Being a keen Recorder player it always upsets me when people say they hate the Recorder, as they associate it with school kid’s murdering it with “London’s burning!”


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> I hear the tuba sounds like Mozart.












I think that's quite harsh on the tuba personally.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

presto said:


> Being a keen Recorder player it always upsets me when people say they hate the Recorder, as they associate it with school kid's murdering it with "London's burning!"


For the record, I find the recorder to be a lovely instrument. I do think so of the tuba AND I absolutely loved the vuvuzela during the World Cup.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Argus said:


> I think that's quite harsh on the tuba personally.


Yeah since Mozart is the worst thing you could say about any instrument.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't like the cello very much. I find it's high register very harsh and ugly and would be much more suited to an instrument with more warmth and character like the viola which would give it a fuller sound.

I can't stand listening to long slow melodic lines played by the clarinet as it just seems really uncharacteristic of the instrument. What I believe the clarinet is best at are staccato passages, fast runs up and down its register and other virtuosic things like that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned the hurdy gurdy (an instrument that I like very much)


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I personally hate ComposerofAvantGarde's mouth. Its voicing in the high register is very harsh and ugly. I can only tolerate it in staccato passages.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

No one better say Oboe or Trumpet. Great instruments.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

@Presto, I can say that I liked that . I love the Recorder!!, just listen to this!:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

And I agree that the Cello is probably my least liked string instrument.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Why all the hate for cello??  I love that instrument. It's one of my favorite string instruments.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the Cello!!!, it's my favorite stringed instrument!!!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer Guitar. And I don't hate the Cello. I just am not as interested in Cello Concertos as I am in Violin or Viola Concertos. The other 2 make a better solo instrument.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I could listen to a cello playing a single chord forever.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I prefer Guitar. And I don't hate the Cello. I just am not as interested in Cello Concertos as I am in Violin or Viola Concertos. The other 2 make a better solo instrument.


That's interesting. As a violist, I actually think the cello makes a better concerto instrument.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Best concerto instrument is the microwave, followed by the Laptop and T-stick, and finally the trumpet and saxophone.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I personally hate ComposerofAvantGarde's mouth. Its voicing in the high register is very harsh and ugly. I can only tolerate it in staccato passages.


How on earth would you know that?!


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

aleazk said:


> @Presto, I can say that I liked that . I love the Recorder!!, just listen to this!:


Absolutely beautiful, thank you!


----------



## Dadof5 (Mar 25, 2011)

I used to hate the sound of the piano and all piano music. Now I take piano lessons and can't get enough. Go figure.

Other than that, the only other instrument I don't think I like are the gongs used in gamelan ensembles. But, maybe even they could grow on me given time. Who knows.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

When there is talk of musical instruments and a question as to which instrument I hate...? The answer to that is an instrument is wielded by the composer as a medium of conversation with the audience or the creator. It is how he expresses and how the interpreter plays that affects how an instrument will sound or be liked or not. There is no question of any instrument being hated per se.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

I guess I am like Oliver Hardy, I have always hated horns. Watch this video to see why.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't imagine anyone disliking the bicycle (especially when played by Zappa).


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

This thing!


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

I find that, though some instruments are more limited than others and/or harder to get to sound well, good (and bad) music can be made on any instrument - at least any instrument I can think of on top of my head. So I do not "hate" any instruments at all.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

mitchflorida said:


> I guess I am like Oliver Hardy, I have always hated horns. Watch this video to see why.


They not be horns. They be trombones.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

the flugelhorn. Most flugelhorn players are downright dishonest and will cheat you out of your money


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't hate instruments, just some of the people who play them.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

bigshot said:


> I don't hate instruments, just some of the people who play them.


Be more specific.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

mitchflorida said:


> the flugelhorn. Most flugelhorn players are downright dishonest and will cheat you out of your money


_Wha..._? Be more specific.

Most? Do you have statistics to back this up?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mitchflorida said:


> the flugelhorn. Most flugelhorn players are downright dishonest and will cheat you out of your money


Hey! I kinda know a flugelhorn player and he was a real nice guy! Gave me a photocopy of a photocopy of a photocopy of a photocopy of a photocopy of the soloist's part Haydn's trumpet concerto in Haydn's own hand.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

One of my favorite cello pieces ever! It's such a great instrument!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

violadude said:


> uuuh What?


I can identify with this. I hate the guitar, i hate guitar ensembles, i hate seeing/hearing most guitarists play, etc. however, it's still my favourite instrument. It's also perhaps the most intimate instrument of all... if played well in the right setting, the proximity renders the experience all the more personal.

My second favourite instrument is the organ, for its power and glory, but i don't hate it in the same way; in fact i truly love everything about it.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Philip said:


> It's also perhaps the most intimate instrument of all... My second favourite instrument is the organ, for its power and glory, but i don't hate it in the same way; in fact i truly love everything about it.


We have a classical guitar player in town with his own radio show called "The Intimate Guitar," and his tag line is "the guitar--the instrument held closest to the heart."

I used to hate the organ to the point where I absolutely did not want any organ music at my wedding. Now I think it is a most amazing instrument.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)

I am undecided about the Musical Saw, how about you? This player happens to be very good.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mitchflorida said:


> I am undecided about the Musical Saw, how about you? This player happens to be very good.


It's an old gimmick, but I like it.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

That's the coolest thing I've seen in a while...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Romantic Geek said:


> That's the coolest thing I've seen in a while...


I think this is way cooler though:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The viola is far uglier than violin or cello.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

couchie said:


> the viola is far uglier than violin or cello.


*You are wrong*


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It's possible. It's possible that violists are merely inferior musicians to violinists and cellists.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> It's possible. It's possible that violists are merely inferior musicians to violinists and cellists.


What makes _you_ so sure?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

_Possible_ and _sure_ are mutually exclusive.

Am I _sure_ that it's _possible_?

1. Flugelhornists are dishonest (but superior musicians)
2. Violists are inferior musicians (but honest as all get-out)

Next, please...

(ps which would your mom prefer you bring home to dinner?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> (ps which would your mom prefer you bring home to dinner?)


Definitely the tuba player.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

bag pipes and the vuzuvela both sound awful.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't hate any instrument but there are certain elements to an instrument I dislike.

I love synths, but for every pleasing and usable synth patch/setting there are a dozen that just sound horrible, especially GM patches for which the ratio is more like one good patch for thirty awful ones.

I love the human voice, but that operatic warbling turns me right off and death metal growling or screaming grates on me.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What makes _you_ so sure?


Person A: "I play the viola."
Person B: "Wow! Good on you!"

What Person B is thinking: "Couldn't hack it as a violinist or cellist, eh?"

Such is every conversation ever with any violist.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Person A: "I play the viola."
> Person B: "Wow! Good on you!"
> 
> What Person B is thinking: "Couldn't hack it as a violinist or cellist, eh?"
> ...


I make an effort not to just say "I play the viola." I usually would say "I am a highly regarded orchestral viola player, classical guitarist, concert pianist and brilliant composer. If you ever need me (as a viola player) to fill an extra chair in your orchestra, contact me at: [email protected]com"
Person B (the conductor) would reply: "Is there any way, O mighty musician, that you could lead the viola section to fame and glory with your utmost incredible viola playing?"
Then I go: "Yeah sure whatever. Count me in."

What person B is thinking: "OMG I AM TALKING TO THE BEST VIOLA PLAYER IN THE UNIVERSE I LOVE THE VIOLA IT IS SOOOOOOOOOOO MICH BETTER THAN THE VIOLIN AND CELLO AND DOUBLE BASS!!!!!!!!!"

Such is every conversation with me about my viola playing skills.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Philip said:


> I can identify with this. I hate the guitar, i hate guitar ensembles, i hate seeing/hearing most guitarists play, etc. however, it's still my favourite instrument. It's also perhaps the most intimate instrument of all... if played well in the right setting, the proximity renders the experience all the more personal.
> 
> My second favourite instrument is the organ, for its power and glory, but i don't hate it in the same way; in fact i truly love everything about it.


Besides, when do you ever hear anyone ask " Why does the organ player get all the girls?"

I think the only instrument I'm don't like, is the Harp.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I used to hate the guitar in highschool cause douchebags would learn three chords on it and use it to act sensitive and get girls.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Interesting how they a lot continually fall for it.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I used to play using _four_ chords but the Bass player used to tell me to "Stop playing that lousy Jazz music"


----------

